# Anyone know normal testrone level for women???



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

So, testrone level in 2010 (weighing 12st 10lbs) was 2.5
Testrone in 2011, (weighing 11st 7lbs) was 2.0

Now in 2012, weighing 11st. What will be my testrone level I wonder. I find out in 4 weeks time, as I've been put on metformin.
Apprently the consultant feels my insulin/testrone was to blame for my failed Ivf.

What is normal I'm told these are just the higher end of normal, what should my goal be to make a differece? Xx


----------

